# Telemetria en karting



## electroiop (Dic 22, 2010)

Hola señores!

Solo molesto (solo ) para presentar un inquietud que seguramente muchos tambien la tienen.

En mi familia hay 2 corredores de karting, uno de ellos tiene conocimientos en electronica al igual que yo. Nuestra necesidad es saber el tiempo de vueltas para cada kart de la pista, solo eso (por mas que parezca poco es mucho )

Queremos saber el de todos los karting debido a que estamos en la parte organizadora de las carreras tambien. Es para llevar un registro de la vuelta de cada kart y poder, por ejemplo, sacar el mejor tiempo en las vueltas de clasificacion.

Quisiera saber si hay una forma de hacer un circuito para esto, con RF, WiFi, etc. 

Cuanto mas facil mejor. Se que en F1 usan telemetria, tambien se que hay programas como el "racechrono", pero no sirve debido a que son mas de 20karts (seria tener mas de 20 celulares jajaj)

De antemano muchas gracias, y espero su respuesta...

Mi mail es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com (en caso que no quieran publicar en el foro ) GRACIAS!


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 3, 2011)

Quizás lo más práctico (y barato) sea unas RFID, claro que el lector puede ser complicado. Con eso puedes detectar en el punto en que tengas el lector (como la línea de meta), que kart la cruza, y con ello, el tiempo (aproximado) y las vueltas.

Cualquier otra solución es seguro que más cara.


----------

